# 8HP B&S/Snapper Runs, then for a while, then quits



## KentuckySnapper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello,
I'm a first time poster here, but have had very good success using other forums to repair things that aren't working properly. I have an OLD snapper rear engine riding mower with an 8 HP briggs and stratton engine. My dad had a similar one called the "comet"- I'm guessing everyone knows the mower type I am talking about, I think every town has a few of these old things still in service. I bought this mower very well used about 4 mo ago and it has steadily been getting worse. I can start it and it will run for a while, but under a load (in drive with the blade running) it will start to stutter, and then die. I can start it back up and it will run for a while, but then does it again soon after. Once it dies the first time the interval of running in-between stops get shorter and shorter each time I restart it. When it first starts it will run smooth but then it will start to make a "kachoong" noise while running. As the "kachoong" noise gets closer and closer together it means it will soon die. My dad's always did this and it meant that you had the throttle pushed too far forward into the choke range. The problem with mine is that it will continue to do it even if you pull the throttle down into the idle range. I had it to a small engine repair shop last week and the guy replaced some carb gaskets and cleaned out the carb, which he said was full of crud. He thought the fuel flow was getting restricted by junk getting sucked up into the carb...the longer you let the junk settle the longer it would run after you start it. Sounds good right? The problem was that it was still doing it after I got it back from him. I'm not sure what to do...just as a disclaimer this mower was not well taken care of when I bought it, so I changed the oil and sharpened the blade (didn't change the plug b/c I wasn't sure of the correct gap). Any advice would help, I would be able to post a cell phone vid of the mower running and dying if that would be helpful. Thanks in advance for the help...
-cale
8hp B&S on a snapper rear engine rider
Owensboro KY


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

First welcome to the forum, if you will post the mower model number usually on the housing under the seat and the engine model, type and code from the engine shroud someone will get you going. To me it sounds as though the little vent screw on top of the fuel cap is not open. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## KentuckySnapper (Oct 20, 2009)

I was unable to find the mower model number (I looked under the seat) the mower was repainted by the previous owner and any numbers were lost under a heavy coat of hand brushed red enamel. On the top of the motor itself there are three sets of stamped numbers which are stamped into pre labeled boxes. The First number is 195702 (I'm not sure if that's the model number, the label is obscured by a large scratch), the "type" is 402001 and "code" is 9506021A. Hope this is helpful, it's such a well worn mower that between the scratches removing the labels and the red paint over everything I feel like a real kentucky hick.
-cale


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

K. Snapper, I would say that it is a fire problem, first and easy change the plug, if it keeps that up remove the kill wire for the side on the engine when it starts acting cazy, that would rule out a wire shorting out, if it keeps that up remove the einge shroud and then the coil, sand under the coil and the two post sticking up, (tops of them) this will give you a good ground, if it still doing the same change the coil, good luck, Light Mechanic


----------

